# Lina, Kimberly....it's all your fault. Shame on you.



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have caught that awful bug...MHS. Lina, you are contagious !!! Okay Kimberly, here is my attempt at the "blankies." Also my way of announcing Evye is getting a brother. Guess what his name is....next Friday.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh, Sharlene, that is wonderful! I'm so happy that this is all my fault, too! Evye will have a blast with her younger brother, I'm sure. 

Also, those blankets are awesome! And I love the name Bentley, so cute! CONGRATS! :whoo:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so exited and so scared. I raised 3 wonderful, loving, gorgeous, high-maintenance Himalayan felines until the ripe old age of 17-1/2 years, 2 kids and 5 grandkids. I can do this, right???...with the support of this wonderful forum.....HELP !!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Just give us a little time and there'll be no singletons left. That is so exciting. Bet you're counting the hours.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on getting your new pup, Bentley. Two Havs are so awesome and so much fun. You will do just fine and it looks like you have lots of help with your granddaughters (who are so cute).


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Trying to post a picture of Bentley but seems it is too big and will have to resize it....he is a "Dexter wanna be".


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lina, that blankie from Kimberly was a wonderful gift. My fingers are so sore !!! My son is getting a puppy (3/7) so making my third one and ouchie on the fingers. Unfortunatly, his won't be a Hav....but an adorable Maltipoo nonetheless.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Sharlene! Your blankets are absolutely beautiful!

Ha ha, Geri! That should be a Forum Goal - to encourage everyone to have at least TWO Havs!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Cool! May I dare say that I think you're crazy for getting a second one so soon, but I totally understand! (I did almost the same thing in regard to timing with getting my second and never did fully pottytrain her, but I can read her body language well enough to direct her.)

*Your blankets came out great!* I am going to sit down and make a bunch more in different colors this week.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Your blankies are beautiful and I can't wait to see pictures of the new baby.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sharlene, congratulations on getting your 2nd puppy!!! Wow, how cool! How old is Evye? Those blankets look great! I really love the colors and patterns you chose. Can we see the top of Evye's or did I miss something?

Sure, it will be a challenge having two young Havs, but you can do it!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Still trying to get the picture sizing down...quite a challenge (for me). This is Bentley at 7 weeks. (Sooo cute). He will be 9 weeks when we get him.

Yes, I totally, totally agree on the "crazy" part. My heart is way larger than my good sense. I know it is not going to be an easy road but I have always been a multi-pet family. I know the stress and the challenges but also the joy. There is nothing like your "sibs" loving each other...just touches the heart and gives us that warm, fuzzy feeling. LOL...I may be eating crow in the next week or two.:brick:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Marj, same top on both..just different backings.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's darling!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He's adorable! I do think you're a slight bit crazy for getting your second so soon, but I'm sure you'll be okay.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh...he is so cute! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I am so exited and so scared. I raised 3 wonderful, loving, gorgeous, high-maintenance Himalayan felines until the ripe old age of 17-1/2 years, 2 kids and 5 grandkids. I can do this, right???...with the support of this wonderful forum.....HELP !!!


Sharlene,
Congrats on your new puppy!! a real cutie...the real excitement comes when you get two, there is never a dull moment. 
The up side is you will never feel unloved, they share so much cuddling, and snuggling, kisses.
and yes, there is alot of us on the forum that have plenty of experience with more than one.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sharlene, what great news and he's SO adorable!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations he is soooo adorable.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! What a cutie. Are they from the same breeder?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Lucky you!!! Congrats and I love your blankets! Bentley looks like a real cutie.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Evye's mom, you are going to be one busy lady!! The new pup's adorable. The blankets are great too. By the way, Laurie makes similar blankets to the one that Kimberly gave Lina for Hitch. She had an auction for Hav rescue at one of her playdates and I was fortunate to have gotten one! Havee loves it :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! I think your house is going to be so much fun! And, the blankets are beautiful!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I loved Kimberly's black and white blankie...it matched Hitchcock so well. I took my granddaughter's with me to pick out the fabric and that is what they chose with a little sensoring (they originally wanted a bright lime green).


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Sharlene,

Who is your breeder? Is it the same for both of your puppies? I completely understand the multi-pet household. I have only had a short period in my entire life (child and adult) that was not true. 

Karen


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Exciting news! LOVE the blankets....they are so cute! Are they hard to make?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sharlene-Bentley is so cute and so is the name.

Can anyone tell us "artistically challenged" people how to make those blankets??? They're so cute! I've bought several baby blankets for Scooter that are really cute but I'd like one of those too. I think he'd love the knots. How did you add their names?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*:biggrin1:SHARLENE Congratulations!!!! What exciting news! And your blankets are fabulous, and your grandchildren, adorable! Such a cute shot of sweet Evye. Cannot wait to meet Bentley!!!!*


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, just saw the picture of Bentley. The name is perfect. He looks like a little gentleman in his tuxedo.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my God! Have you lost your mind! You are going to be one busy lady for the next 3 months again. I was thinking if this was me....I would be so tired. It is just getting a little easier for me now with Dexter.

Dexter is still not 100% potty trained, but I am getting better at reading Dexter and taking him out when Dexter needs to go outside. The brain has not connected to the bottom part yet! 

I would love another Hav! Dexter would love the company of another pup to chase after and play with. I am soooooooooooooooooooooo jealous! My husband would I thought I have totally lost my mind if we got another pup right now!

I love the name Bentley! I love your blankets! And........Your grandchildren are so cute and you are sooooooooooooooo blessed to have little children to play with your pup! I am the playmate for Dexter right now, so I get lots of exercise, which I really need. 

I want to know all about the interaction with the two pups, so please keep us updated. I am still so very jealous! If I am not careful, I might catch that MHS if I am not careful! .


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you for all the well wishes. Linda, most times I am Evye's sole playmate and I run out of energy long before she does. DH travels so he may be gone for severals days at a time but also home for several days at a time and he's a good puppy dad. I don't have the grandkids every weekend and these are the 2 oldest who are a real help. The 2 and 5 year old.....Yikes. Crazy house when they are here. I am very anxious to see the pup's interaction as well. Trying not to have any expectations at the moment. I have added/introduced felines but never pups. In that arena, all depends on the pet's personalities.

I may not be on much in the never few days....trying to get as much accomoplished around here and work extra hours so I can take a few days off for new pupster.

Thank you again, everyone, for your support. Can't wait to show pics.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh conrats! Bentley is adorable!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Missy, Jasper & Cash's Mom...I am originally from Massachusetts....what part?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann, this was my first attempt at the Blankies. Maybe Kimberly can give you more precise directions. I didn't find them difficult, just a little rough on the fingers. I made 3 in one night and fingers are not anxious to make another one soon. I sew but this a no-sew blanket. I went to the fabric store and asked them for instructions. The kind woman gave me a print out. There are 2 ways, knoting and tucking tab into tab. I did tuck-tab only because I understood that one more. If you can cut with a pair of scissors, you can make this blanket. The names are felt stick-ons I bought in a package. I craft glued them on for extra stick....I expect that won't stay on long.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Best wishes to Bently, Evye and you, Sharlene! Simba and Bailey are liter mates. The only problem I had and still have is house breaking. We very seldom have accidents for I am the one trained to them, except when they peed on the bed and that was no accident! You will love the way they play and entertain each other. If I could do all over again...I would!

Evye picture looks so much like Bailey when he was younger! Is he a chocolate?


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PS. I would love to buy two of the blankets if anyone is selling them! I love them!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*oh my gosh a green eyed puppy*

do they stay that way?


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

You will love having two Havs! There will be an adjustment period, but I swear Havs were meant to be together! I have a Bentley too. AKA Mr. B, Benny-Boy, Bent-face, and Buzzy. Welcome to MHS!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Sharlene,

I think you are so clever to have two puppies at the same time. They will have the same energy, potty needs and feeding needs. I got my second havanese about 2 months after I got my first and found that it wasn't twice the work at all. Now I have two more pups (a havanese and a toy poodle) at the same time again (they are 1 month apart in age) and it is working just as well. 

They really become fast and true friends and you get 2 for 1 for your efforts in the puppy potty vigilance area. 

Both your pups look absolutely adorable and I look forward to your photos of them together.

Meeka

BTW I love your blankets too. They are very sweet.


----------



## havasis (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay, intro in the non-intro forum. I'm Heidi, Evye and Bentley's sister, hence the Havasis. Also, the mom to the beautiful girls in the picture. 

Mom is a great Havamom too. I'm so proud of her work with Evye and I know she is up for the challenge and joy of the 2. 

I have to laugh at the MHS because there is a MDS also, multiple dobe syndrome and it is very hard to overcome; I know because I'm battling it now, but just can't be done. And, I know that as long as my senior mongrel is alive that my pup will never truely be mine, but hers, only for me to do the dirty work. I'm dying to get him out of the house to meet his 2 cousins, but she doesn't allow it (separation anxiety x1000). 

Anywho, nice to meet y'all and I hope having havasisters and brothers count for membership. I admit I am a big doggy person, I like feeling crushed when we cuddle and wouldn't know how to sleep if I could actually breath.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Havasis,
Hello! So, you have a doberman, and are wanting another? That would really be a handful! Your girls are darling.


----------



## havasis (Nov 10, 2008)

One day. It won't be for a while. Our next dog will be an English Bulldog at the request of hubby, but I cannot imagine my life with a doberman in it. I had 2 previously and lost my heart dog on New Years day 2007. Right now it is just Jordan and my senior dog, Summer and my 2 havanese siblings (and a couple canine "neices and nephews". It'll be quite a while before we even think about another one. I would like to get the girls into trying out the Juniors with Mom's dogs soon so maybe when I am able to get my own they will be good enough to work with mine.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

How exciting to be getting a second!!! I think you are a little smarter than me, getting one of each sex, but I bet we go through similar experience. Let's keep up on the forum, think we will both need the support:crazy:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

havasis said:


> Anywho, nice to meet y'all and I hope having havasisters and brothers count for membership. I admit I am a big doggy person, I like feeling crushed when we cuddle and wouldn't know how to sleep if I could actually breath.


That really did make me laugh out loud. Welcome to the forum, Heidi. It is good to hear from you.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree Kimberly, brings a chuckle. To read it is one thing, to see it is another. A 95-pound overly-loving doof who thinks he is 6 pounds. But, he is a well-mannered, well-trained huge Dobby who doesn't even intimidate me and I am petrified of big dogs. He is more cuddley than Evye. We are not worried about what Jordan will do to Evye, but what Evye will do to Jordan !! To make a long story short, the dobby training has really paid off with Evye. Everything Evye has learned, is through Heidi's prior training with Jordan. I doubt very much Evye would leave a piece of steak if we told her to, I know she wouldn't....Jordan will. The kids raising this huge giganto has really been a big help with raising Evye.


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

How very exciting for all of the family! I can't wait to see the new pictures and hear all of the tails (pun intended) of all of the new escapades. Welcome Heidi, congratulations on the new sibs. That is awesome about the training you have helped your Mom and Evye with. I have just one and this is my first dog as an adult, all of the training we have started has been just from me reading and doing research on the internet. I can't wait to enroll in a formal training class......I'm sure I will hear about all of the things I have done wrong.

Sharlene....I can't believe that we have to wait for 2 weeks for the new arrival. How did you manage that arrangement so quickly? Did you use the same breeder for both Evye and Bentley?


----------



## havasis (Nov 10, 2008)

tdm..you'll love the training class. They are so much fun and bonding. Dogs are so much smarter than we give them credit for and almost always bounce back from the many mistakes we make with them. 

Mom, give the credit where it is due, to yourself and Evye. You've both done great and making it fun for her is all you, nothing to do with me. You will always have me beat on one account, she may not leave a steak but she stays off the counters when you aren't looking. Now if that steak was on the counter and I ran upstairs, you bet Jordan would be after it. On the floor in a leave it, sure, but he knows when he is in a command and not. Smart booger. 

Bentley will be just as smart, you watch.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy, Sharlene! He is darling! I am definitely jealous but very happy for you. Welcome to the forum, Heidi. I'd love to see pictures of the this dobby who thinks he's 6 lbs. Very cute!
Gina


----------



## havasis (Nov 10, 2008)

marb42 said:


> Heidi. I'd love to see pictures of the this dobby who thinks he's 6 lbs. Very cute!
> Gina


I'll go ahead and start a thread so as not to take away from Bentley's intro. Of course I don't mind sharing pictures.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Has Bentley arrived?
that pic makes me want to crawl into my laptop and give kisses to that sweet pup.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Today !! Late this afternoon. I have spent the last 3 days getting caught up on housecleaning, laundry...all the things that will not get done for ??? how long??? I spent so much time finding Evye a groomer...and guess who needs it more than she does? ME !!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We need an update on Bentley! We need puppy pictures! We know you are extremely busy, but........................this is still a puppy introduction! Please ,,,,,we want pictures! please.................pretty please..................


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I cannot wait to share pictures...snapping them left and right, 90% blurred. We just got in about an hour ago...I am in Hav Heaven. Love at first sight !!! We have already had a few RLH's. As soon as I can, pictures forthcoming.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sharlene, that's great! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited about the RLH moments!!!!!! Happy smiles and laughter! I am so happy for you!


----------

